

Show HN: Hello Python, my book about learning python, has just been released - anthonyb
http://www.manning.com/HelloPython

======
anthonyb
A response for timdot (he's been hellbanned, so I can't respond directly[1]):

It took about three years, which is a fair while, but then I've been juggling
work, 2 kids and helping with the IT side of my wife's business.

I also did things the opposite way around to most people, starting with the
publisher first. I was an organiser for the local Python user group here in
Melbourne, and had my name on the wiki while Manning were looking for
reviewers. After a couple of reviews, they must've liked my writing style or
something, because they asked me to write a book.

[1] - you might want to contact info@news.ycombinator.com and get that sorted
out. You don't look like a troll to me based on your history :)

------
davidjhall
This is the Python book I've been waiting for!

    
    
      * Working computer game example
      * OO and FP done painlessly
      * Practical csv manipulation,etc
      * Django
      * Pyglet
      * Networking
    

I know I've basically copied the ToC but that's what I've wanted in one
source. Thanks Anthony!!

------
thepreacher
What version of python did you cover? I've gone through the table of content
and since you introduce? Django, I take if you cover python 2.x and not 3.0?
Any way well done.

~~~
anthonyb
Yes, at the time that I started writing, Python 3 was just a dot on the
horizon. Even now, there are a lot of libraries that haven't been ported
across, and the book has a strong practical bent (It's as much a learning to
program book as a learning Python book).

~~~
thepreacher
I have never done this before,(ie buy a book based on the Table of content),
but this is going to be my first. I am pre ordering from Amazon UK. Do you
have any idea when it will reach sellers outside the US? Oh and I hope for a
first edition the typos are not too much?

~~~
anthonyb
There are two sample chapters, so you don't have to jump in completely cold.

The print version is available on February 13th I think, so perhaps a few days
or a week after that?

It's had several reviewers go through it with a fine toothed comb, so while
there are probably still some typos, they are hopefully very small.

------
qrlawified
Good job! Are you able to offer HN readers a discount?

~~~
anthonyb
Not that I know of, but a very good question, and they do promotions fairly
frequently. I'll check with the marketing people and see what I can do.

~~~
anthonyb
If you buy it through manning.com's online store (through the link above), you
can use the code _hpython37_ , which will give you a 37% discount for print or
e-books.

Thinking about it, I possibly should have organised that ahead of time, but
cest la'vie.

~~~
qrlawified
Thank you! Will do.

------
sixcorners
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3536859>

?

~~~
anthonyb
That one got blacklisted for some reason - It was on the front page, then
disappeared, and when it came back a couple of hours later it was 5-6 pages
deep. Not sure what happened (some sort of glitch, maybe?), so I resubmitted.

Hope it doesn't annoy anyone too much, but a lot of people on HN have been
asking about when it's going to be released, so I thought I'd have another try
at getting it out there.

------
kidproquo
Excellent! Just read the sample chapter 5. Very well written and lots of good
info. Congrats.

------
breakyerself
I might order this. I'll ask my old lady when she wakes up. She does our
budgeting.

------
Craiggybear
Nice! A great introduction to an accessible, powerful language. Fun but not
condescending, good introduction to principles in a clear style.

I'd recommend.

------
xxiao
seems like a great book, grabbed one for my kid

